# JEFF O.....this is for you....LOL



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I started reading this and it reminded me of you...LOL...I think you have used at least half of these....

(it is a joke BTW):-D :-D :-D :-D 

*It has been brought to management's attention that some individuals 

throughout the company have been using foul language during the course

of normal conversation with their co-workers. Due to complaints received from some employees who may be easily offended, this type of language will no longer be tolerated.



We do however, realize the critical importance of being able to accurately express your feelings when communicating with co-workers. Therefore, a list of 18 New and Innovative phrases have been provided so that proper exchange of ideas and information can continue in an effective manner.





1) TRY SAYING:

I think you could use more training.

INSTEAD OF:

You don't know what the f___ you're doing.



2) TRY SAYING:

She's an aggressive go-getter. 

INSTEAD OF:

She's a ball-busting b__ch.



3) TRY SAYING:

Perhaps I can work late.

INSTEAD OF:

And when the f___ do you expect me to do this?



4) TRY SAYING:

I'm certain that isn't feasible.

INSTEAD OF:

No f___ing way.



5) TRY SAYING:

Really?

INSTEAD OF:

You've got to be sh__ing me!



6) TRY SAYING:

Perhaps you should check with...

INSTEAD OF:

Tell someone who gives a sh__.



7) TRY SAYING:

I wasn't involved in the project.

INSTEAD OF:

It's not my f____ing problem.



8) TRY SAYING:

That's interesting.

INSTEAD OF:

What the f___?



9) TRY SAYING:

I'm not sure this can be implemented. 

INSTEAD OF:

This sh__ won't work.



10) TRY SAYING:

I'll try to schedule that.

INSTEAD OF:

Why the f___ing h _ll didn't you tell me sooner?



11) TRY SAYING:

He's not familiar with the issues. 

INSTEAD OF:

He's got his head up his a__



12) TRY SAYING:

Excuse me, sir?

INSTEAD OF:

Eat sh__ and die.



13) TRY SAYING:

So you weren't happy with it?

INSTEAD OF:

Kiss my a__.



14) TRY SAYING: 

I'm a bit overloaded at the moment.

INSTEAD OF:

F___ it, I'm on salary.



15) TRY SAYING:

I don't think you understand.

INSTEAD OF:

Shove it up your a__.



16) TRY SAYING:

I love a challenge. 

INSTEAD OF:

This job sucks.



17) TRY SAYING:

You want me to take care of that?

INSTEAD OF:

Who the h___ died and made you boss?



18) TRY SAYING:

He's somewhat insensitive.

INSTEAD OF:

He's a pr_ck.



Thank You,

Human Resources*


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I LOVE it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I love it too!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sooooo, instead of being me, you think I should talk like a ********** ????
:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

********** ?????

What the f___ kinda word has that many asterisks that needs to be censored??

er. I mean. Mr Oehlsen, could you please enlighten me via email as to which word would warrant this many asterisks, as I am somewhat perplexed.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Sooooo, instead of being me, you think I should talk like a ********** ????
> :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


 
Let's play "WTF did Jeff Say Anyway?"

I thought maybe he was censored for saying "****tard" but too few letters. Who can guess the word?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Susan he said "WTF, you f...tarded, maybe?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I think he said ************ but mispelled it. He could have meant ****** but geez who knows.

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

****** I think you're right.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Sooooo, instead of being me, you think I should talk like a ********** ????
> :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


Nah...I like you as you...LOL it wouldn't be the same. 

I think Jeff was trying to type out dumb a$$hole but it's one letter short....:-D :-D :-D


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL I needed that this morning.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I know, I think... But I ain't telling! I had no idea Jeff had more than 4 asterisks to his vocabulary... :lol:


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Nah...I like you as you...LOL it wouldn't be the same.
> 
> I think Jeff was trying to type out dumb a$$hole but it's one letter short....:-D :-D :-D


Heh.... :smile:



David Frost said:


> I think he said ************ but mispelled it. He could have meant ****** but geez who knows.
> 
> DFrost


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I know what Jeff said! And none of you do!    HA


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I know what Jeff said! And none of you do!    HA


:roll: and that makes you??????:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

LOL, I can imagine what he said and that is half the fun....\\/


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

........gack....gack.....gack....:-\" :-\" :-\"


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> :roll: and that makes you??????:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


About as mature as a 5 year old


----------



## Yuko Blum (Dec 20, 2007)

Ah come on Mike, enough with the suspense, spit it out already! What is the mysteriously long asterisk word? Lol.

You can type it out in code if that's any better. Y'know, like in numbers - 1 for A, 2 for B and so on :grin:


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm surprised he said something that mild. I thought it would be something like ******* ** ***** **** ****, ******! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm the one that censored Jeff's eloquent speech into the **********, and I'm not talking either! :razz:
My mom would come back and wash my mouth out if I did. 8-[ 8-[ :-D


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Carol,
you are too much

sarah


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Sarah Atlas said:


> Carol,
> you are too much
> 
> sarah


HAHA...you don't know Jeff....yet :-\" :-D :-D :-D 

I will try and call you (Sarah) this weekend, I have not forgotten, just crazy busy...we are remodeling the old farmhouse now...UGH


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Rooster Lollipop.

There you go, got me talking like a **********


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> Rooster Lollipop


LMAO.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

pppfffftttt that's funny!!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> pppfffftttt that's funny!!!!!


You don't know the half of it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

